# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Универсальный патч для платформ 1С 8.0/8.1/8.2

## maxilove

Универсальный патч для платформ 1С 8.0/8.1/8.2 
как для х86 так и для х64

СКАЧАТЬ / ЗЕРКАЛО


*НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux* *Скрытый текст*
СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

 - пароль на архив: "1", т.е. единица, без кавычек

Версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------

Aaps (31.03.2015), AlanTooz (23.09.2014), AlexSmith933 (05.10.2013), Aslan2508 (18.09.2012), asoft65 (26.07.2014), Aza777 (02.12.2012), bagira0108 (16.11.2013), Belluomo (21.12.2016), bulatr (03.08.2013), butaford (12.11.2013), dewal (10.09.2013), dilemius (10.02.2014), Dkflbvbh (15.01.2013), elenamedvedeva (26.05.2014), Finishall (30.08.2013), grin76 (28.12.2012), infodat (13.09.2012), kostik_mephi (09.09.2012), kozin (24.01.2013), L.O.R.N (04.01.2013), Laser-s (17.04.2016), lemur31rus (12.03.2014), Lord_of_War (01.06.2012), madinka (03.08.2014), makres (12.11.2012), MariMix (17.12.2011), medh (20.09.2012), minerrcc (11.03.2015), Natfim (03.05.2014), ncux1 (11.09.2020), NightMonster (08.06.2016), NikGol (17.01.2015), NoOne (28.02.2013), Nyse4ka (21.04.2014), penzkom (25.02.2013), Roksy (12.11.2015), Sergey4444 (07.06.2013), smile_ok (01.12.2012), stopspam (08.03.2013), swcih (21.06.2016), tarik2011 (06.11.2016), v51035 (28.04.2014), Vinibuh (26.04.2013), vviktorov (05.01.2014), YuPi29 (15.02.2013), zangpo (18.05.2014), zavedeev (14.12.2012), _Dark_ (14.05.2014), Алекск (11.01.2016), ВсеяЗЛО (28.05.2018)

----------


## Greyson

Универсальный патч предпологает использование эмулятора?

----------


## maxilove

> Универсальный патч предпологает использование эмулятора?


Нет никаких эмуляторов не нужно, инструкция прилагается.... всё просто и быстро ;):cool:

----------


## Beast1

Не патчит 8.2.13.219 на Win2008R2x64, нужен новый патчер или DLL подменять?
Выдает - Can not find source bytes!

----------


## MariMix

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:good:

----------


## nefedev

а для конфигураций типа континент страхование что нибудь есть?

----------


## infodat

> Не патчит 8.2.13.219 на Win2008R2x64, нужен новый патчер или DLL подменять?
> Выдает - Can not find source bytes!


Поздно отвечаю, но вдруг кому понадобится.
Скорее всего 1с установлена на сервер, причём все компоненты при установке были выбраны. Установилась служба от 1с, которая видимо не даёт изменять библиотеки платформы. Надо остановить службу от 1с в управлении компьютером и всё пропатчится штатно.

----------


## Aslan2508

ВСЁ РАБОТАЕТ!!! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## RockLeeSan

> ВСЁ РАБОТАЕТ!!! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!


Да, верно, патч работает прекрасно в среде XP, а также в сервере 2003. Проверено на одной фирме, несколько лет без сбоев.
НО! Есть одна большая проблема, которую сначала можно принять за глюк, и с надеждой, что "все само собой пройдет", работать дальше. Глюк этот, похоже, не лечится. Эмпирическим путем было выявлено, что на 64-битной платформе Win 7 при ПРОСТОЕ более примерно 40 минут, происходит автоматическое "отключение оборудования", коим является для системы "ХАСП-ключ". Под простоем в данном случае понимается именно отсутствие действий пользователей в среде 1С, а не в ОС, иными словами, если открыть 1С, свернуть ее, и затем через час развернуть - увидим одно из сообщений (смотря как развернута база): локально - "Оборудование отсоединено. Программа будет закрыта"; на SQl - "Disconnect to server" с двумя кнопками "Закрыть" и "Перезапустить". Эффект один - вылет ОС в СинийЭкранСмерти с дампом памяти. Без сохранения проделанной работы (если у вас что-то было открыто).
Переустановка ОС на такую же не дало результата, смена тачки тоже. Не пробовал только запускать в Безопасном режиме, но не очень хочется в нем работать постоянно - на ОСь есть лицензия.
Короче, имейте ввиду, дамы и господа: если вы пишете код, и на полчасика решили попить кофе/чай/покурить - СОХРАНЯЙТЕСЬ!!!! :)

----------

Aza777 (02.12.2012), IPisarev (01.07.2013), Таня79 (27.11.2012)

----------


## ig76

Спасибо все в ЕЛОЧКУ

---------- Post added at 22:45 ---------- Previous post was at 22:44 ----------

Работает в Окнах 8 хэ 64 отлично в 8.2.16.368

----------

zangpo (18.05.2014)

----------


## Lana_

Большое спасибо, все отлично работает

----------


## valdisss

Кто-нибудь пробовал на windows server 2008 R2 x64 в режиме сервер?

----------


## V2s67

ОС Win 7 x86, Технологическая платформа 8.3 Версия 8.3.3.687 - все отлично! Спасибо.

----------


## Надя1980

Универсальный патч для платформ 1С 8.0/8.1/8.2 
как для х86 так и для х64

1С 8.2.18.96 к сожалению не патчит

----------


## Tina-valentina

у меня такая же проблема... в управлении компьютером не нашла службу от 1С... что делать? :(

---------- Post added at 12:43 ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 ----------




> Поздно отвечаю, но вдруг кому понадобится.
> Скорее всего 1с установлена на сервер, причём все компоненты при установке были выбраны. Установилась служба от 1с, которая видимо не даёт изменять библиотеки платформы. Надо остановить службу от 1с в управлении компьютером и всё пропатчится штатно.


у меня такая же проблема... в управлении компьютером не нашла службу от 1С... что делать?

----------


## creator_eov

Установил этот патч месяц назад, сейчас 1С-ка снова запросила регистрацию. Второй раз патч не патчит. Стоит 1С_8.2 сборка 8.2.15.301. 1С-ка стоит на обычном ПК не сервер. W7_64b home_basic. Как решить такую проблему?

----------


## Ukei

> Как решить такую проблему?


 - Поставить версию посвежее, желательно RePack, он уже корректно пропатчен. Ссылки есть у меня в подписи.

----------

Klaz (20.08.2020)

----------

